# Quick poll - persnickety



## CRexsWife (Nov 17, 2013)

Ladies, if your husband said you were persnickety, would you consider that a compliment or a criticism?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It is neither. 

I would consider the source.

"I'm persnickety? ...says the man who happily wears the same shirt after work for an entire week? ...says the man who can't tell the difference between butter, margarine and lard? ...says the man who will enjoy a steak whether burnt to a crisp or blood red?"

Nope says I... I'm normal.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *CRexsWife said*: *Ladies, if your husband said you were persnickety, would you consider that a compliment or a criticism?*


I just asked my husband walking past, he said if he said it, it wouldn't be a compliment...he's never called me this ..though he has told me I am "particular" a # of times in the past...which is true, depending. In some things, he is far more particular over me... 



> *Persnickety definition *=
> 
> a. Overparticular about trivial details; fastidious.
> b. Snobbish; pretentious.
> 2. Requiring strict attention to detail; demanding: a persnickety job.


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

I think it depends. If the husband is persnickety and/or thinks it is something good it might be a compliment.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I would take it as neither. 

I am particular about details, and I am fastidious. However, I'm not snobbish nor pretentious. I'd probably think that my close attention to detail was irritating him and try to rein myself in a bit.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

How score keeping can hurt your marriage

Marriage Tips: Keeping Score Marriage Families.com

Healthy Marriage Tips: Who's keeping Score?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Why not ask him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

I probably wouldn't take it as a compliment, but I wouldn't lose any sleep if the husband called me that. We're both nitpicky, detail oriented people in our own ways.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Never heard the term before so no idea. More to the point though is do you know or not know when someone is being insulting or complimentary? It is in the tone, the context and the manner in which a comment is made. It is a very basic skill to understand the context of other peoples interaction with you.

Of course the exception is often with online communication as no tone of voice is heard, only your interpretation of the tone. Did he say this face to face?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes tone is everything...
I'd not heard the word either...possibly an north american word?

My hubby calls me 'Mrs Buttinski' when I get bossy and butt in and try to take over something but he says it with a laugh and a smile...

So I've never felt insulted.... it's funny usually.

How is this word used towards you... what is his tone?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Asked my husband too and he said it's a criticism. Asked him if he thought I was and he said no. I'm pretty laid back.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it is an insulting thing to be called.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

It means fussy and picky, so yes I would be a little insulted if he used a contemptuous tone. If he was just joking or exaggerating a bit it wouldn't bother me too much. Intention is everything.


----------



## bevixnz (Nov 22, 2013)

I would find it offensive. Seems critical to me.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I just asked my husband walking past, he said if he said it, it wouldn't be a compliment...he's never called me this ..though he has told me I am "particular" a # of times in the past...which is true, depending. In some things, he is far more particular over me...
> *Persnickety definition *=
> a. Overparticular about trivial details; fastidious.
> b. Snobbish; pretentious....


A highly persnickety person would never miss the chance to make the observation that anyone who resorts to quoting a dictionary definition to resolve a question is, of course, a persnickety person.

Someone who uses the word "particular" instead of "persnickety" is probably just a smart person.

If someone called me persnickety, I'd likely take it as a fairly gentle admonition not to be so particular. But I'd be sure to fastidiously consider the trivial details of the context of the conversation in which it was used, assuming I regarded the person using the word as worthy of that much of my attention.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

CRexsWife said:


> Ladies, if your husband said you were persnickety, would you consider that a compliment or a criticism?


I'd have to google it first. 

Then take it as a criticism. 

Context is needed too - maybe there was persnickety behavior occurring?

Or maybe I'm now being persnickety about it? *brain explodes*


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

CRexsWife said:


> Ladies, if your husband said you were persnickety, would you consider that a compliment or a criticism?


It depends what he's describing.

But I am very persnickety.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I'd ask what century it was. LOL


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> It is neither.
> 
> I would consider the source.
> 
> ...


sounds like you weren't overly persnickety about picking your man tell him that next time he calls you persnickety.


----------

